# Xmas T's at Target - yay!



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

After seeing the cute doggie clothes people were finding in the bargain bin at Target, I had to go check them out. Wow, seriously, what cute little shirts and only 2.50 each! :hello1: I picked up every shirt and sweater they had in the XS's. haha. I had Roo pose in a couple, but all she really wanted to do was sleep, so I couldn't get any decent shots really. heh. (Pip doesn't do clothes, it's too traumatic for him. :lol I love this little Santa Baby shirt, so cute!










Dis is my new shirt. I pose for you buts weally wants to sweep.



















Dis is so bowing mom.










Iz dis overs yets?










Sowwy I must sweep now.










This was where Pip was the entire time looking on in horror. :lol:










Here's all the shirts together, even the sweaters were only 2.50.










You guys should all check out the Target bargain bins, these shirts are soo cute!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

mommy is not so nice woke little Roo up ...hehe....Roo is too cute.......I need to get my butt to Target!!....

I looked again ...I didn't know Roo was sleeping in the same bed with Pip......so adorable the both of them..


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> mommy is not so nice woke little Roo up ...hehe....Roo is too cute.......I need to get my butt to Target!!....


LOL. Bad mommy, I know. Although actually she was awake, but decided to get sleepy when I wanted to do the photo shoot.  So I could only get pics of two of the shirts on her. She crawled in bed after that. :lol: Yes, definitely check out the shirts, they are sooo cute!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> I looked again ...I didn't know Roo was sleeping in the same bed with Pip......so adorable the both of them..


Thank you.  Yes, she is hiding back there. hehe.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I am sooooooo going to target TONIGHT!!!
Those made me lol. I need a good laugh for sure.
Pip you need to loosen up and you would get some goodies like roo. 
Roo looks great in his new clothes, esp. the green striped one. They are sooo darned cute, I love them!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Well jel blatantly need a target for jumpers!!! 

I love roo she's so so sweet I like to think if daisy was a sc shed look like her lol


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

cherper said:


> I am sooooooo going to target TONIGHT!!!
> Those made me lol. I need a good laugh for sure.
> Pip you need to loosen up and you would get some goodies like roo.
> Roo looks great in his new clothes, esp. the green striped one. They are sooo darned cute, I love them!


Thanks Cheryl! Definitely go tonight before they are picked over! The shirts are so darling and for that price it's a steal. I love that little elf sized one. hehe. 



Daisydoo said:


> Well jel blatantly need a target for jumpers!!!
> 
> I love roo she's so so sweet I like to think if daisy was a sc shed look like her lol


Aw thanks hun!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL Aw those are so cute! Kizzie and Shayley wore their "Sorry Santa I ate the cookies" shirt to visit their little cousin Isabella last night! They look so cute in them! They remind me of PJ's for some reason!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Dragonfly said:


> LOL Aw those are so cute! Kizzie and Shayley wore their "Sorry Santa I ate the cookies" shirt to visit their little cousin Isabella last night! They look so cute in them! They remind me of PJ's for some reason!


Aw cute, I bet they looked adorable!  I'm going to check another Target near me tonight to make sure I got all the different designs. haha.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Those little T's are SO cute!! Love em'! Roo looks darling in them, too! Tell her that my guys feel her "pain" on this modeling nonsense. :lol: Looks at Mr. Pip in his MS bed. What a handsome boy! :love5:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Those little T's are SO cute!! Love em'! Roo looks darling in them, too! Tell her that my guys feel her "pain" on this modeling nonsense. :lol: Looks at Mr. Pip in his MS bed. What a handsome boy! :love5:


Thanks T!  Pip is so funny. When I came in with the bag they got all excited to see what was in it, I bought a little stuffed piggy too. When I brought everything out, Pip took one look at the clothes and quickly grabbed the pig and took off! :lol:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That Christmas sweater is so cute!! What a bargain!! I'm headed to Target!!  Oh, and Roo is just about the cutest Chi I've ever seen. I love her!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> Thanks T!  Pip is so funny. When I came in with the bag they got all excited to see what was in it, I bought a little stuffed piggy too. When I brought everything out, Pip took one look at the clothes and quickly grabbed the pig and took off! :lol:


Ha-ha!!! Smart boy! Playing is much more fun than modeling! :lol: They are both such Angels! :love5:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> That Christmas sweater is so cute!! What a bargain!! I'm headed to Target!!  Oh, and Roo is just about the cutest Chi I've ever seen. I love her!!


Aw thanks so much, Tracy.  Yay, definitely go get some T's. I'd love to see pics of Brody in them! He would look super cute. 



TLI said:


> Ha-ha!!! Smart boy! Playing is much more fun than modeling! :lol: They are both such Angels! :love5:


Thanks, hun.  They are both SO sweet. And Pip's a smartie, for sure. He made sure to get that pig really fast and get out of there. :lol: Roo doesn't mind the clothes at all, but Pip seriously hates them so I don't even try. He gets all sulky. aw.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww i wish we had a target here!

Roo is just adorable in her new duds.
She is such a cute girl anyway!
LOL at Pip's expression in the bed too.
I didnt notice wee Roo in it with him either at first. hehe!!
What a gorgeous wee pair you have there Paula. x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> Awww i wish we had a target here!
> 
> Roo is just adorable in her new duds.
> She is such a cute girl anyway!
> ...


Thanks so much, Terri. They are my angels. I just love them so much.  Pip's expression was making me laugh every time I looked back at him. At one point he hid under the blanket. hehe. The only thing he tolerates is a hoodie when he goes out in the cold. Acts like he can't walk though. He's really dramatic about it. :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Omg i didnt know there were 2 of ur babies in the same bed in last pic either...camoflauged lol! Yesss the target bin! Hehe looks like u got more than us! They had so many xs there that findin s was hard for us hehe  they look so adorables in their little t's foggy! :albino:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> Omg i didnt know there were 2 of ur babies in the same bed in last pic either...camoflauged lol! Yesss the target bin! Hehe looks like u got more than us! They had so many xs there that findin s was hard for us hehe  they look so adorables in their little t's foggy! :albino:


Thanks Pidge!  Yes, they had a lot of XS's at mine too, I got every one they had. :lol: They only had a couple of smalls though so they would have been harder to get. Glad you got them though, I remember how cute Dexter looked in them. It was actually your post that inspired me to get myself to Target!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Those are adorable! Target is on my way home!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you, Ness! Bella will look so so cute in them!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Aww little Roo will be so festive for the holidays in all those new tees and sweaters! Your Target had a much better selection than ours for sure, I didnt see any sweaters or the elf-sized shirt, that ones awesome! They did have really cute fleece blankets at ours that are just the perfect size for snuggling in a crate or bed, Miley got one with hearts 
Love Pip watching on in total disapproval, what a little character!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats on your finds!

Sorry this is entirely offtopic what is the fabic of your sofa called and do you have a problem with your chi's on it? It's gorgeous!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

foggy said:


> Thanks Pidge!  Yes, they had a lot of XS's at mine too, I got every one they had. :lol: They only had a couple of smalls though so they would have been harder to get. Glad you got them though, I remember how cute Dexter looked in them. It was actually your post that inspired me to get myself to Target!


woohoo! so glad! now u got really cute t's to add to ur collection! hehehe~ :daisy:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> Aww little Roo will be so festive for the holidays in all those new tees and sweaters! Your Target had a much better selection than ours for sure, I didnt see any sweaters or the elf-sized shirt, that ones awesome! They did have really cute fleece blankets at ours that are just the perfect size for snuggling in a crate or bed, Miley got one with hearts  Love Pip watching on in total disapproval, what a little character!


Thanks Katy! I saw the blankets too, they are really nice! Glad you picked one up for Miley.  Pip is so funny, isn't he? :lol: I went to another Target after work and got a sweater in the bargain bin with a football on the back, we'll see how that goes with him. The material is not a very tight weave so he may tolerate it when he goes outside. 



Amandarose531 said:


> Congrats on your finds!
> 
> Sorry this is entirely offtopic what is the fabic of your sofa called and do you have a problem with your chi's on it? It's gorgeous!


Oh, thank you! Hmm.. I'm not sure what the fabric is called, it's really nice and soft though, it's like a chenille, I suppose. I don't have a problem with the pups being on it at all, but Pip sheds twice a year and I have to vacuum regularly so the hairs don't get stuck in there. The sofa is maybe 8 years old now, the fabric wears pretty well, but I'm also pretty easy on things, don't have any kids etc. I kinda wish it would wear out, to tell you the truth, as I would like a new one. haha.



pigeonsheep said:


> woohoo! so glad! now u got really cute t's to add to ur collection! hehehe~ :daisy:


Yes!  I picked up 3 more at another Target after work. hee. One is a green and red striped sweater with a red bone on the back, a navy blue hot dog one, and a blue and yellow sweater with a football on it. Maybe Pip will tolerate it, if not, Roo can wear it. It was too cute to pass up!


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

I got the green one with the hood with the candy on the back along with one that says Princess with a crown. here they also had some poofy jackets for her.  . Totally worth $2.50!
Target also has other clothes for halloween too. I saw in the past. They usually have something for dogs to wear in the dollar section.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

foggy said:


> Yes!  I picked up 3 more at another Target after work. hee. One is a green and red striped sweater with a red bone on the back, a navy blue hot dog one, and a blue and yellow sweater with a football on it. Maybe Pip will tolerate it, if not, Roo can wear it. It was too cute to pass up!


wow ur nuts! hehehe in a good way  awesome job!! ^_^ more cheap t's the better  theyre so cute!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I went tonight and they didn't have the cookies one or the baby it's cold outside one.  The only sizes we had were xs and i saw one s but it was HUGE!!! I got her the xs in the "santa baby" one and this one


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Foggy ~*~waveing~*~
I LOVE them, they are soooo cute and a good buy
to boot. Can't go wrong there, huh... 

Foggy,,, In one of your pic's. I noticed your little brown
doggy chair bed. WHERE did you get it??? 
I LOVE it...
Blessings.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm so mad, I want to go to target for these specials but we're having a lot of crime right now in the target area and my OH made me promise to stay away till after holidays 

I just looked it up on the news station: On Wednesday evening, at approximately 8:20 pm, two shoppers leaving Target in Beaumont were robbed at gunpoint in the parking lot.

And that's only the first incident. Ugh. Jealous.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Sissy2010 said:


> I got the green one with the hood with the candy on the back along with one that says Princess with a crown. here they also had some poofy jackets for her.  . Totally worth $2.50!
> Target also has other clothes for halloween too. I saw in the past. They usually have something for dogs to wear in the dollar section.


I saw the jackets, I didn't see the Princess T though, it sounds cute!  



pigeonsheep said:


> wow ur nuts! hehehe in a good way  awesome job!! ^_^ more cheap t's the better  theyre so cute!


LOL! Tell me something I don't know, Pidge!  



cherper said:


> I went tonight and they didn't have the cookies one or the baby it's cold outside one.  The only sizes we had were xs and i saw one s but it was HUGE!!! I got her the xs in the "santa baby" one and this one


Yay, glad you got a couple, Cheryl! It looks adorable on Leila, I love it!  I saw that one, but one of the bulbs was missing, poo. We had a lot of smalls on my local Target, they were huge, I agree. Kinda weird the big difference in size between the XS and the small.



pmum said:


> Hi Foggy ~*~waveing~*~ I LOVE them, they are soooo cute and a good buy to boot. Can't go wrong there, huh...
> Foggy,,, In one of your pic's. I noticed your little brown doggy chair bed. WHERE did you get it??? I LOVE it...Blessings.


Thank you! The bed is the Martha Stewart Snuggler bed, they are awesome. You can get them at Petsmart. They are sooo nice!  



Amandarose531 said:


> I'm so mad, I want to go to target for these specials but we're having a lot of crime right now in the target area and my OH made me promise to stay away till after holidays  I just looked it up on the news station: On Wednesday evening, at approximately 8:20 pm, two shoppers leaving Target in Beaumont were robbed at gunpoint in the parking lot. And that's only the first incident. Ugh. Jealous.


Oh no, that's awful.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

sizes really really vary on dog clothes. Her christmas shirts from petsmart are small and they are snug. This is an xs and it fits super.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

went to my Target and I didn't see 'any' sweaters or shirts for doggies  only saw a few Christmas hoodies....


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I still haven't stop by Target yet.....Lisa told me just buy the size small and put in the washer/dryer and they will shrink......


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Our Target didn't have any at all, they had a bunch of shiney little pink satin coats that I didn't like, and 2 or 3 little sweaters in XS (not the ones you got) that were seriously ugly christmas sweater party contenders...bummer.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Those shirts are adorable!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Hehe i got gizzy the 5 and 6th on in ur last pic.  Such a great price and soo cute. I love target!!


----------



## princess prada (Nov 28, 2010)

Shame they do't have a Target here in the UK!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

foggy said:


> Thank you, Ness! Bella will look so so cute in them!


I went to Target and they were nearly cleaned out! I did manage to get a few things for Bella. I will take pics soon. Thanks for the tip! 
:hello1:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm glad some of you were able to get them.  

I was on ebay looking for cute Xmas doggie T's and see there is someone on there selling the exact same 2.50 Target Xmas t-shirts for 8.99 each. UGH. What a jerk.


----------

